# 30s Lucas King of the Road aluminum headlight



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

30s Lucas King of the Road aluminum headlight in excellent condition with no dents.  The light does not have a bulb and has not been tested.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2022)

$50


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 20, 2022)

75


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 20, 2022)

Still waiting thank you


----------



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

Sorry, I missed this one but ND


----------

